# satın almak  — [Etymology]



## Arabus

Hello,

What is the suffix _-__ın_ in _sat*ın* almak_?

_Of sale take ...?


_


----------



## Rallino

If you're asking the etymology, it most probably comes from: *(Sen) sattın; (ben) aldım.* _(You sold, I took)_. 

If you are asking whether it's a common suffix, then no, it's not. It's a fixed sentence. You can't obtain the same form with other verbs.


----------



## Arabus

Thanks.........


----------



## Evros

You have to think it together, the verb is "satın almak". But i think we don't use this verb so often in turkish, instead of it we say simply "almak", to take.

I bought a new jacket yesterday = Dün (kendime) yeni bir ceket aldım.  ( Dün (kendime) yeni bir ceket satın aldım sounds me weird)


----------



## yavuzotar

Arabus said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is the suffix _-__ın_ in _sat*ın* almak_?
> 
> _Of sale take ...?
> 
> _



The de-verbal suffix "-ın" in satın was originally "-gın", thus the word  was "satgın", meaning "ready for sale, prepared for sale, available for  sale". Other examples: sez-> sez-gin, tut->tut-kun,  dal->dal-gın, ol->ol-gun, sol->sol-gun etc.


----------



## phil qulaghi

yavuzotar said:


> The de-verbal suffix "-ın" in satın was originally "-gın", thus the word  was "satgın", meaning "ready for sale, prepared for sale, available for  sale". Other examples: sez-> sez-gin, tut->tut-kun,  dal->dal-gın, ol->ol-gun, sol->sol-gun etc.


Satgın is not correct. It might be 'satkın' but 'satkın' means 'traitor' or 'betrayer'. I think 'satın' may be a noun derived from the verb sat- 'to sell' with the -n suffix: sat-ı-n.


----------



## ancalimon

Turkic "sat" means "sell".

The word itself comes from ProtoTurkic "sa" which means "count, consider, assume, determine, ~equalize (in a sense of well-being).."

The second part of "sat" probably comes from ProtoTurkic "et" meaning "organize, make, it became" (Im not sure about this though)

"ın" part makes the word a name. Just like the "en" inside the English word "eaten"
you can mostly assume that the suffix -an, -ın is the English equilavent of "the one which is-which has become ..."


----------



## yavuzotar

phil qulaghi said:


> Satgın is not correct. It might be 'satkın' but 'satkın' means 'traitor' or 'betrayer'. I think 'satın' may be a noun derived from the verb sat- 'to sell' with the -n suffix: sat-ı-n.




“Satgın” is the original form with later sound changes resulting in “sātkūn”, “satkun”, “satūn”, “satun”, etc. The word appears as such in Uyghur texts before 10th century. In obeyance with the general rule in the “Erken Anadolu Türkçesi” where initial “g”s  of suffixes are elided when attached to roots ending with consonants (satgaşmak>sataşmak; bizge>bize; eşgek>eşek; tavışgan>tavışan>tavşan, etc), the initial “g” in the suffix “-gın” drops. So, “satgın”, as the original form of the word, is correct.



Satkın is correct too (but not in modern Turkish) and only in the sense of “buying, purchasing”, not of “traitor, or betrayer” as you state. “Satkın” does not even exist as an entry either in Redhouse Turkish-English Dictionary (4th edition, Elif Ofset, Istanbul, 1981) or in “Türkçe Sözlük” ( Türk Dil Kurumu, T,Tarih Kurumu Basımevi, Ankara, 1998).



The correct word for “traitor, or betrayer” in Turkish, is “satılmış” which exists in Redhouse, but not in Türkçe Sözlük.


Regards.


----------

